# I need help with a resin kit



## maxmwill (Jan 27, 2021)

A few years ago, I found a model of an aircraft I've wanted to build for a very long time, the DFS40 experimental flying wing designed by Alexander Lippisch. 

The kit is by Master X, is resin, and the surface finish excellent. The kit is beautiful.

I had to do some moving since I got this, and I promised myself that it'll get built.

I finally decided that now is the time, but there are a couple problems. First off, a few parts were damaged over the years.

The other has to do with details. Some of the etched brass I have no idea if they are supposed to be attached, per the instructions, but they don't show in photos. And as far as the cockpit is concerned, as visible as it is(think:fishbowl), I have nothing to refer to, at far as I've been able to find, few photos extant on the internet, none of the cockpit at all. I really appreciate any help.


----------



## TheRealMrEd (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi.

First off, posting a scan of the pe fret may let others help you figure out that problem. Also, see if the instructions tell you whether the pilot was prone or seated. If prone, you may refer to articles/pics online about the Northrup XP-79 flying wing, as there may be similarities.

As far as repairs, more info might be needed. Most larger items can be glued together with CA glue. That can also be used for filling pinholes and the like. Tiny parts, if broken, may have to be scratch-built.

Ed


----------



## Андрей (Mar 18, 2021)

Летающие крылья Джона Нортропа: проект Northrop. Часть 3. | ТЕХНОЛОГИИ, ИНЖИНИРИНГ, ИННОВАЦИИ


----------

